# Coyote killing video



## Lukeos (Oct 12, 2008)

Me and my buddy got one of our calls on my video camera, it came in at about 10 yards. Shoulda had a shotgun lol. Here it is.


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

ya that was a good call call.. it was fun


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

that was freakin SWEEEEEEEEEET!! way to go..


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Luke!
Excellent video. Did you shoot that one with your freshly painted Cow gun? I thought I saw the barrel of it at the end of the video.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cool video. We want to try that sometime.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

That coyote was thinking he had a nice hot meal...... until he saw you two standing there and he decided to make mental note that he should never come to a call anymore. The bad thing was that he came a little too close and got shot so that mental note is gone.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very good video!


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## lillopad (Oct 27, 2008)

Man that's beautiful! Living just outside the Twin Cities, we don't see open terrain like that. Yeh, I can kill a whitetail this afternoon if I wanted to... with the bumper of my truck if so desired. But land like that is amazing! I am trying to convince the wife to pack up and move out west, but there's this little thing called a job that keeps getting in the way!

I don't know who you hunt with, but TAKE A KID if you can. Those experiences and memories are what keep our outdoor sports alive!


----------

